# Another one for mama.



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Here is a statue I made for my mother in 1978. It is made from laminated 4/4 sugar pine with the exception of the hands which I made seperately with the grain running parallel with the fingers. It stands 21" tall.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

The proportions of the body look really well done.


----------



## Sponkers (Oct 16, 2014)

Very, very nice


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, that is great Steve, you are good.


----------



## jim.scrollsaws (Oct 27, 2014)

Wow, great detail! Especially on the face and hair. Also, very proportional, although that robe could've been tied a little lower. Then again, that can just be attributed to your own style and it looks great just as it is


----------



## dbdesigns (Jun 16, 2015)

You've got some talent!!


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

Great attention to detail in the facial hair - love looking at your creations!


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Beautiful, sure she will love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

tvman44 said:


> Beautiful, sure she will love it. :thumbsup:


She did. I gave it to her in 1978. She died last year so I have it now.


----------

